

Adapt.js - CSS3 media queries alternative - jggube
http://adapt.960.gs/

======
necolas
While I think it's great that people are exploring many different solutions in
this area, it's worth noting a drawback of the adapt.js approach. You're left
_dependent_ on JavaScript to do something that can be done with CSS in modern
browsers and you are forced to create multiple stylesheets.

~~~
jggube
You're still forced to create multiple stylesheets if you use CSS media
queries. Although browsers that benefit most from media queries (e.g, Safari
in iPhone) do support media queries.

What this covers, though, are small-monitor users (e.g. netbooks) who use
browsers without CSS media query support (say, a netbook user using IE8).

~~~
Pewpewarrows
Absolutely and completely wrong. You just make an "@media screen and (max-
device-width: #px) {}" declaration in your regular CSS file.

------
jalada
Zooming on the iPad completely screws this up.

~~~
atacrawl
Not if you disable zooming in the <head> of your page, which you should be
doing anyway if you're using media queries (or separate stylesheets) to target
mobile devices.

~~~
ebiester
...and make everyone who wants to look closer at something pissed off.

------
kawohi
@_____@ Why use this when you can use CSS?

